# Motorbikes and Motorhomes



## scotsy (Feb 1, 2009)

We are new members here (just bought a Hymer) but already I've noticed quite a few references to motorbikes

Which members own bikes and how often do you get out on them?

I am a keen motorcyclist doing around 10,000 miles a year mostly on 'rideouts' with these www.northukbikers.co.uk. My current bike is a 2008 Aprilia Tuono 1000R and I'm just waiting for a test date for my IAM test after completing an Advanced Riding course which Margaret bought me for Christmas.

Would the chassis on my Hymer B584 be good enough to support a 'custom made' rack and a bike? (bike weighs 190kg dry) as most of the std ones seem to suggest 150kg as their max load. There is also the question of damage caused by weight dangling 'out back' but the 'A' class chassis seems much more susbstantial than 'conversions' I've looked under. I don't really want to tow a trailer with my bike bouncing around unseen at the back, i'd much rather have it solidly mounted which will also enable better 'security' and less restriction to speed when on NSL's and motorways etc.

See you all soon!!
Ian


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian and welcome  

Yes there are many bikers on the site - myself included -  I did 14,000 miles last year using my two bikes (BMWK1200S + BMW K1200LT) I have now changed over to Mr Honda, Honda Goldwing (because I had try one, as kid I saw them and thought, one day! well that day has come at last :wink: ), also I'm waiting on delivery of Honda CB1300S to carry me over until next year when Mr Honda will bring out a replacement for the Blackbird and the VFR, which I'll be interested in.

I looked at the Aprilia Tuono 1000R, love the styling and pedigree but then got taken in by the Honda CB1000R, but as I do a lot of winter riding I needed something with a fairing, at least a top half fairing, hence the CB1300S.

As to your question about load carrying on the back of your Hymer I think you will find that would push you way over the limit on the back axle, in fact I'm pretty sure you'll not manage it, unless Hymer have something different to other manufactures, someone with more exact knowledge will comment soon.

The only way I can see you taking the Aprila would be a trailer, you say you're concerned about the bike bouncing about, understandable, but you can get trailers with suspension which will take care of that worry, you can also fit a rear view camera to use as security to check on the bike as your moving, also useful as rear mirror.

Have a look through the Tech section on here and you'll see loads of threads about different trailers, do a search of trailers that will show up many.

Good luck with the new motorhome and enjoy the bike, stay safe  

MHS...Rob


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Ian,

Welcome to MHF!

It is not the strength of the chassis that is the issue, but weight limits:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-65431.html#65431
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-99650.html#99650

With the right van, all things are possible! 
http://www.hydralift-usa.com/

Dave


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi all,

Like the rest of you we are keen motorcyclists, to the point where the size of motorhome was dictated by the ability to carry a M/Bike in the garage. In the end we brought the Flair because we could get a KTM 690 SM in the back. Not the ideal choice for two up touring but a great compromise. We spent eight months tourinf europe and the bike was the perfect way to see the sights you would not normally get to in a motorhome. If we ever change motorhome, I would get a smaller one with a bike trailer to carry a bigger bike.

What ever bike you take it'll be worth it  

John


----------



## wosser (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi Ian 
I am a life long biker currently riding a VFR 800 and a GSXR1000 k8
and have a piaggio zip 100 on the rear of our Bessacar E560.
We go on tour every year, this year its Italy on the viffer with the bikersoracle. Its a great way to reccy places to stay in the van  
I have a bike rack from watling tow bars the piaggio weighs 90kg.
With your tourno maybe think about a single bike trailer??
Good luck and welcome to the site

Tony


----------



## Proff (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi there.
Been a Biker since 1965 [legally] and have a "few" BMW's from 1952 to 1988.
Also have a Peugeot Looxor Scoot that fits on the pullout rack on our hymer 660 [on a Merc 4.6 tonne chassis so over 190 kgs allowed rack load ]
Tow the bigger bikes behind in a box trailer.
Wouldn't go anywhere without at least one powered 2 wheeler for playing on 
theres pics on other posts of mine


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi ya,

We went down the route of looking to carry a motorcycle on the back of our motorhome, we was looking at something just under 200kg, although we could have just done it within the axle weight, etc, it was more the overhang of the vehicle that was the problem.

In the end we went for a collapsable trailer which carries our BMW1200Rt fantastically. Yes it is a pain the have a trailer, mainly when you want to stop somewhere on route. On most european sites not a problem, and it is great having our bike than tours in comfort whilst we are there.

Down side paying more on the ferries, and tolls etc.

Pat


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Lucky devils i just cannot get Mrs p to agree to a trailer for GSXF

Dave p


----------



## buellster (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Ian, I'm another one had bikes all my life toured most of Europe over the years got sick of camping and bought the campervan. I had a rack fitted and bought a Honda XR250 in supermoto trim weighs only 120kg. It was fine last year, bit of a squeeze two up but better than a scooter. Paul


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi Ian,Rich has a Harley unfortunately we don't get out on it enough. If your Hymer is a four wheeler I would be more concerned about the gross vehicle weight (it can be easy to exceed it). We brought our Autotrail Chieftain G for several reasons two of which are, Garage on the back takes up to250kg and it has a twin axle on the rear. brought a small chinese motor bike, a little 125 light weight skygo to go in the garage, just ton potter around on when away with the MH.We One of the members on here Harleydave has I think a Hymer with a twin axle, but he trailers his Harley.
Lin


----------



## plasma (Jan 19, 2009)

*Motorbikes*

Like the rest of you we are both (self and wife) very keen motorcyclists, and have been for 50 years. We ride every Sunday right through the year, we have heated jackets and gloves. I ride a Honda VFR and my wife rides a Triumph Bonneville.

Plasma


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

I have a year old Transalp 700 , could not afford a 1200 GS  we tow it on an erde trailer best way in my opinion


----------



## summers (Aug 7, 2008)

Another motorhome owning biker here in Liverpool Currently riding a R 1200 RT having been through the Pan - Goldwing route - love the BMW though. Did have a brief flirtation with a 1150 GS which was great fun.

I am also new to the motorhome game and have bought a Honda Innova 125 to go on a rack on the back of our Adria Coral. The rack was fabricated by Mick Parkinson who operates out of Freckleton which is between Preston and Blackpool. I can't praise him too highly - the quality of work and the detail is first class. He also fitted Air Suspension to the motorhome which makes the ride a lot more stable with the bike and rack on the back.

A few pals of mine ride with the North West UK Bikers. I also did my IAM test last year which was very rewarding and helps on the insurance and makes me, I think, a better car driver.

Enjoy the motorhome and the biking.

Peter


----------



## fatwallet (May 18, 2006)

Hi Ian. We are also bikers used to cover 20+k miles a year but since we have owned a motorhome we now use that more and carry a honda scooter in the garage through the summer and tow a smart car in the winter. I still go on two boys european trips a year. we are going to italy the 20 april for some fun in the dolomites. I ride a 1200gs at the moment which is great fun. 
I feel you would be much better of with a trailer


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

We are also bikers. Have had a succession of motorcycles since 1960 and did trials with a 600cc Arial Hunter with a home made chair many years back. Played with Grass Track - mostly tuning engines for others. Had Velocetts, Matchless, BSA, cyclemaster to name a few. Now er indoors has passed her test we each have legally overgrown and over engined monkey bikes which fit inside the garage of our new camper. I keep telling her that if she agrees to ride pillion we can also fit a full size Harley in there. But she is short in the trust department!

We towed a trailer previously.
http://www.motts.org/Motorcycles.htm


----------



## Proff (Jul 22, 2005)

dilly said:


> I have a year old Transalp 700 , could not afford a 1200 GS  we tow it on an erde trailer best way in my opinion


Better the Transalp, as the GS1200's are renowned for being on the back of AA trucks  
Not like the far superior 1150 or 1100 GS's
and nowhere near as good as the original R80g/s airheads


----------



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

hiya scotsy, nice to see you on mhf, you will be like the rest of us now, motorhome one weekend, bike rideouts the next weekend, hope to see you on the next meet ,


----------



## scotsy (Feb 1, 2009)

Hiya Bill

what a surprise 8O 



Thanks for all the replies, very surprising how interests merge

I obviously realise that by slinging an extra 200kg approx 2M behind the rear axle i would be approaching the load limit for the rear axle but my main concern was about the ability of the CHASSIS to bear the load without damage. I can alleviate the axle load by upgrading with Air-ride units and even get the van re-plated if neccesary for a higher 'payload'.

Having been underneath for a nosey already i must point out that i bought the van with a towbar and bracket already fitted (the previous owner 'jonnyro' had it fitted for an 'A' frame to tow a car). 

The chassis rails seem to be quite substantial and it appears that if i removed the towbar/bracket and fitted a 'custom made' support rail for a 'channel' for the tyres that no problems would arise. 

Otherwise i'll be looking to buy a trailer (watching one on fleabay at the mo) and a monitor for the 'camera' thats already fitted and pointing down from high on the back.

Ian


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi Ian
I tried my old TDM 850 on the rack on my MH
Although it was just in legal limits and yes the chassis was strong enough the problem was that as soon as you got over 50mph the steering was very skitterish

As others have said A bike that heavy is best on a trailer

I use a bright orange Jelly mould
80kg and a great giggle


----------



## Proff (Jul 22, 2005)

Seems that a lot of us M/H owners are Bikers and more importantly BIG KIDS at heart 
I too have some interesting bike choices and have been known to take all of these just to have a choice of plaything.
Now also accompanied by my Peugeot Looxor scoot [100cc]
So please don't tell my old mates from the 60's down at the Cavern club Walsall. { Die Hard Rockers }
For those interested>
Beemer is R80g/s 1983.....
Monkey is a Jin Chen with the Chinese engine ripped out and a Takegawa 90cc Honda fitted 
Monkey chop is an original 1985 Honda 50cc Jazz that Any and EVERY Harley owner wants for their Chidren or Grandchildren....

Also have 11 other bikes to play with :lol:

Also when my bikes are being trailered I ALWAYS have the camera monitoring as you can't see the trailer in behind when on the straights.
I'd never know I'd have a puncture or some other problem until flashed by some kind motorist, as a 660 Merc Hymer does NOT have the tail wag the dog 
Another tip for ALL bike trailer users is>>
Always use Carabiners to fasten straps to trailer loops, don't rely on the hook method as a sudden bump can lead to bike springs compressing and hook becoming detached  DAMHIK


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

We seem to have a lot of bikers on this thread, with a lot of experience.

Maybe we should have a meet!

BTW on my earlier posting I quoted us as having an BMW 1200 RT, infact I was wrong it is at BMW1150RT.

We are hoping to get an BMW 1100 or 1150 GS next year some time, as we would like a bike that would have offroad capabilites. The RT is a fantastic tourer, but go across a little bit of gravel, sand or wet grass and you can end up on your !!!!.

Regards Pat


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Here's a pic of Rich and his son Clay on the Harley, An FXDWG Wideglide, 90th anniversary edition, taken in about 1999. We don't have any later photos.


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Like a few othets on the forum, I have a VFR. Mine is one of the 1st 800s, an FiW. It has the registration plate "L800 VFR". Unfortunately, I cannot combine my passion for motorcycles with that of motorhoming as we have 2 dependent children. Also, my wife is averse to riding pillion. Having said that, I get out for a few rides. I am going to the BMF rally at Peterbrough in May. Let me know if anyone else from the forum is attending.

Regards


----------



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

i am still looking for a trailer, that i have confidence in to take the 350kg weight of our cruiser, plus one that will winch the cruiser up, because it is to heavy to push or ride balance onto a trailer,

i cant attach photo to this post, anyone give me some advice please.


----------



## Proff (Jul 22, 2005)

Contact MOTOLUG they do a trailer that can not only be dismantled but also has a winch and carriage to load the bike for you.
I personally have ridden a bike onto the non winch equipped one 8O

EDIT, it's Treales that do the winch one 
http://www.motorbiketrailers.co.uk/motorbike_trailers.php


----------



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

thanks proff. will look for their web site.


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi ya, that treaeales trailer is the same one as we have. we use if for our BMW 1150 Rt, it is so easy our grandson can do it his only 9, also you can collapse it and store it in pieces, it only take about 10 minutes to put together. Best bit of kit we have bought, cant recommend it enough, just check it goes up to the weight that you need, there are two different weights.

We managed to get ours of flea bay.

regards Pat

edit ours is the 2 one which goes up to 500 kg and very substantial piece of kit
pat


----------



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

this is the one i have been looking for, treales trailers tick all the boxes for loading and up to 500kg weight, thanks members happy chappy here, brill.


----------



## scotsy (Feb 1, 2009)

Bill, you owe me a pint as it was me that started this thread :lol: :lol:


----------



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

scotsy said:


> Bill, you owe me a pint as it was me that started this thread :lol: :lol:


ian, i will get you 2,   .. treales is about 40 miles from me so i will have a look at their shop and get a price . still cant get a photo on here. lol.


----------



## scotsy (Feb 1, 2009)

Bill, send me your pics by 'attaching' to an email to [email protected] and i'll try for you. They probably need reducing in size :roll:


----------



## Irene-and-Tim (Aug 23, 2006)

This is fantastic to find motorhome enthusiasts and their solutions for carrying their motorbike. We are totally new to motorhoming and haven't found the right van. We obviously want to travel within lawful weight/load limits but have not been helped by vague specifications. Tim has a BMW F650 GS twin - about 180 kilo, but visiting dealers and seeing vans with large garages, when enquiring about the weight limit for the garage, there has been much sucking of teeth and estimates (150 - 250 kilo - an incredible 100 kilo difference, one salesman even said, wait for it, 1500 kilos) but no real hard facts. Members on this site have been most helpful - thank you all - and I'll let you know when we find the 'ONE'!


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

[/quote]
ian, i will get you 2,   .. treales is about 40 miles from me so i will have a look at their shop and get a price . still cant get a photo on here. lol.[/quote]

I got a quote from them just a couple of weeks ago for their "Series 2 foldaway" ( the one with the winch). Comes out at about £1100 including the dreaded vat!


----------



## Irene-and-Tim (Aug 23, 2006)

Proff said:


> ...the GS1200's are renowned for being on the back of AA trucks
> Not like the far superior 1150 or 1100 GS's


Sounds like you are an owner of one of those overweight and obsolete 1100/1150GS models. Ever wondered why the 1200GS was so successful compared to the small sales figures of previous models?

Tim


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian.

When we started fulltiming 3 years ago we had to sell both our bikes. 1973 Bonneville & 1999 Suzuki Bandit 1200, this a real fun trick bike. We now have a Honda cbf 250 130Kg that fits into the garage very well, and easy to push up the ramp. I did see a fireblade on a M/H tow bar rack in the I.O.M. and it really made the back end of the M/H very low. I would say for your bike put it on a trailer.

steve & ann. --------------- teensvan


----------



## Proff (Jul 22, 2005)

Irene-and-Tim said:


> Proff said:
> 
> 
> > ...the GS1200's are renowned for being on the back of AA trucks
> ...


OOOOO get you sir !!!
I'm afraid I'm a lot more of a luddite than that. :rofl: 
My newest Beemer is an Ex Danish Army 1988 R65GS and I also have a 1983 R80g/s called Gertie :thumbup: 
my other Beemers are all older 

















And in answer to your Question, cos lots got sucked in by Ewan and Charlies hype :roll:


----------



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

i think this topic as really highlighted, how many motorhome owners have a passion for motorbiking also. brill.


----------



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

ian, i will get you 2,   .. treales is about 40 miles from me so i will have a look at their shop and get a price . still cant get a photo on here. lol.[/quote]

I got a quote from them just a couple of weeks ago for their "Series 2 foldaway" ( the one with the winch). Comes out at about £1100 including the dreaded vat![/quote]

i only want the trailer not the bike thats in the picture aswell, :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## scotsy (Feb 1, 2009)

*cruiser*

This is Bill's Cruiser but he also owns a Honda Blackbird


----------



## Proff (Jul 22, 2005)

Since buying my Box Trailer, I've found I'm using my 3 bike trailer less and less.
It's a Special type that can carry two full dress Harley's. or 3 sports bikes legally, loads without a ramp as the whole load section lowers to the floor, It tows absolutely brilliantly at speeds that would be illegal in this country 
I'm in the process of installing750 kg indespension units as I think it rides better empty and loaded{I've tried it with a pair of 2nd hand 550kg units for the last year, after the below pics were taken  }BOTH Mudguards are also fitted
MAX GROSS WEIGHT is 750kgs
Tare Weight is just under 200kgs, it's on low proflle wide tread 10" tyres 
It cost over £1000 new around 6 years ago. it came without suspension relying on the frame for torsion[ ok when loaded a bit bouncy empty]
so I fitted the indespension units = perfection 

















One other thing, the wrap round type of build gives a lot more protection to your Precious Nesses 

If there is interest I'll put it up for sale on here ....

Here is a cheaper copy version on ebay >Item number: 260374137902


----------



## 115021 (Jul 31, 2008)

Im into my second year owning a motorhome,but been riding bikes 32 years,at the moment im riding a 2007 Harley Davidson Dyna Superglide Custom and 1974 Triumph Trident T160,would love to take my bike on holidays but just dont fancy the idea of a trailer,as it hard enough finding a parking space without the trailer on route,we just make do with our electric bikes.
Safe Riding.
Garry


----------



## CREAKY (May 23, 2005)

Hi all,
3 years ago we had a lifestyle change, sold the Harley (had it 17 years!!), new jobs etc. Couldn't afford both hobbies, the van won over!!!!
But since changing our van a year ago, we now carry a small Kawasaki 500 in the garage. It's brought back our passion for biking big style!!!
If we're away for more than a few days, we chuck the bike on the trailer, & fill the garage up with beer kegs!! :wink: 
Tugging the trailer when going long distance, with all it's drawbacks (parking, etc) is well worth the hassle for all the FUN we have when we get there & get the bike out 8) 
Cheers CREAKY


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Excellent thread guys, i too am a fellow biker, well was, ive sold my R1 to buy the M/H, but ive owned bikes for 20+ years!!! as others have said, im not that keen on putting my bike on a trailer so i was looking at going with the Scooter on the back! i just need to find out what weights i can get away with, prob a 200cc with a twin seat, if thats possible ! :?


----------



## 115015 (Jul 31, 2008)

I had a 125 scooter on a rack but was always a bit worried about it, it also grounded a lot on the ferries, I now tow my VFR800 on a trailer bought new via fleabay £180 with no problems at all, when not in use the trailer stands along the inside of my garage wall, I only average 60mph in MH most times and you would not know it was there apart from the rear cam  It makes so much difference when on site its well worth taking, only hassle is turning really but I send my son to the rear kitchen window and we manage it usually :?


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

scotsy said:


> We are new members here (just bought a Hymer) but already I've noticed quite a few........
> 
> Would the chassis on my Hymer B584 be good enough to support a 'custom made' rack and a bike? (bike weighs 190kg dry) as most of the std ones seem to suggest 150kg as their max load. There is also the question of damage caused by weight dangling 'out back' but the 'A' class chassis seems much more susbstantial than 'conversions' .............
> 
> ...


Ian

Not knowing a lot about motorcycles (but a fair bit about weights) doesn't stop me from giving a little advice - go for a trailer 8) as others have recommended.

If my calculations are correct, you'll be putting about 240+ kg on the back end - this translates to a rear axle weight of about 2,510 kg - from memory, a B584 has a permitted rear axle weight of around 2,120 kg - that's one heck of an overload, about 18% - almost guarantees a pull from the boys in blue  - your back end will be scraping on the road - and fitting air assisted suspension will possibly hide the droop, but not the overloaded tyres. 8O And if you're at max weight on the front axle - you'll be well over on the Gross as well.

You can find the Overhang/Weight calculator in the Guide to Motorhome Weights etc. in the downloads (Useful) section, put your measurements etc into the table and see what it comes up with regarding axle weights.

Just my thoughts, hope they help. Take care and enjoy the new MH

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Proff (Jul 22, 2005)

I carry a Peugeot Looxor 100cc on the back of the Hymer, it only weighs 100KGS 
The rack on our 660 on a Merc dual wheel rear axle is allowed to carry 200kgs so my R80g/s would fit up there, but I'm not Evel Knevel no more :wink: 
My Beemers go in the box trailer and I've had no problems parking on any Aire in France.
Tightest one was at Arromanches and I parked in the car park abutting the aire with the blessing of the man/men in charge of keeping the Aire correct.

The Looxor is a very understated Scoot  
16" wheels, 55 mph with 19 stone {me} on it, electric and kick start, 2 seater and it DOES pull with me and the wife on...
Most have NOT been owned by kids [ cos it's not one of the "cool" names like speedflight or super Derbi and is only 100cc.
Insurance is peanuts [ £30 fully comp] 
Heres a pic of our previous MH on Aire near Vannes [I think ] with Gertie [BMWR80g/s] on tow...
Magnum is with new owners, Gertie isn't 
 








2008 trip bike was cocooned in comfort


----------



## Proff (Jul 22, 2005)

Being as this is a biker thread 
I'd like to show a few pics of what I get up to in my retirement.
I test ride these for Wackeys trikes.
All the trikes are ridden and signed off as fit by me, before they are released or delivered to their new owners...
A lot have mods for various degrees of handicaps...
Everything from a 650cc Dragstar to a Rocket 3 have been my steeds [albeit only for a 60 to 100 mile shakedown trip ]









































Don't get all envious on me now,


----------



## mearscat (Jan 19, 2008)

*motorcycle rack*

Hi, 
I had a bit of a shock when I went to the weighbridge on Friday.

I thought Hymer S700, 4.6 tonne mercedes chassis, 1.2 tonne available payload according to the book. 250 Kawasaki (160kg) sat on the rack no problem! 
I was very surprised to find I was left with only 140kgs of payload on the back axle. 3060kgs with a max of 3200kgs.

It didn't seem right so I started to add things up. Not standard, built in generator, 60ltr petrol tank for gen, spare wheel. In the boot, my tool box, large selection of books, blocks of wood, spare clothes, 5t bottle jack, bits and bobs. overbed lockers stuffed full. 
All these items are behind the back axle. Soon adds up doesn't it.

So please remember to take this lot into account when you work out what you can hang of the back of your motorhome. I started with a huge payload but it soon gets eaten up. Load up ready for a decent trip, then check how much payload you have left. You may be surprised, I know I was.

Take care

Allan


----------



## Proff (Jul 22, 2005)

I see what you mean, but did you get the weight of your FRONT axle..
With my R80g/s [200kgs] it weighs 3110kgs on rear axle but only just on 1000kgs front axle 
That gives me another 550kgs safely up front, totaling 650 to be positioned in the forward area, we use our gaslocker for some heavy stuff {Tools etc }being as we have LPG tank on chassis...
Last time ready to roll for a month on continent, I ran over the weighbridge at EXACTLY 4.5 tonne>>> Back axle @ 3112kgs + Front axle @ 1388kgs.

Still well within limits of front axle load of 1700kgs
and considering water tank was full, still 88 kgs tolerance on rear axle 

Ours is a 660 tho and the overhang is 40cms shorter than your 700...


----------



## 124035 (May 28, 2009)

Hi

Just joined the site and glad to see there's loads of other bikers.

My current bike is a 2008 Honda CBF1000 which I use for fun and
commuting.

Having just bought our 1st M/H I'll see how we get on before splashing 
out on a trailer for it, and will make do with pushbikes.

Andy


----------



## monkton (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi to you all. Good to see just how many bikers there are here. I have been biking for many years and currently have a Honda Goldwing 1800 which has been converted to a trike using the California Side Car "Cobra" conversion. We also tow a trailer when the need arises for additional luggage (normally the wife's shoe collection........ooops, did I say that). We tow the trike on a trailer when away with the motorhome. 
Regards, Dennis.


----------



## motaman (Mar 25, 2007)

hi just noticed this posting.bin touring europe for years on bikes untill i bought my first motorhome 3 yrs ago. when we go now it tends to be in the motorhome as the mrs finds it easier to fall asleep in it as oppossed to on the bike (yes she did cause a big wobble on my wing at about 120 just south of valencia).i miss the bike tho' so we bought this year a 125 with a rack on the back, it works well .great for montpellier and touring the camargue. didn't know just how many were interested in both
gary


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Motorcycle Easylifter sale*

I have a Easylifter Rack for sale in Advert section but I would not want any body to buy it without they did their homework on weights first .


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Towing a bike*

Hi
Buying a Honda VFR 800 tomorrow. Usually I tow a smart car and have a trailer built like a brick outhouse by Hedleys of Durham for the Smart.
Wondered if the trailer would be suitable for the bike. Obviously big enough but wondered about loading a sports bike up ramps, not sure that i'll be able to manage and also securing it on a flat bed trailer. I read somewhere that you should get somebody to sit on it to compress the forks to stop it bouncing when attaching straps. Have the usual ratchets straps. Any tips about where on the bike to attach them and indeed if such a trailer is suitable.
Thanks Barry


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Barry,

Nice one on resurrecting this topic 

Can't help you on the trailer advice I'm afraid, but it's good to see so many bikers around and being a relative newcomer to the forum and motorhoming I missed the original post.

I've been on bikes since '78 and I'm currently riding a '09 Honda CB1300 which is up for sale  
Unfortunately I've not been able to combine MH and bike use as the boss lady doesn't like bikes 

I've got more chance of _trailering_ our Aygo, but we're trying a 3 week trip to France without it, to see how we manage on pedal bikes. If we decide that the hol would have been better with a car, I might be interested in your dealings with Hedleys, as they're local to us.

Good luck with the VFR today.


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Another ONE !*

I have been a biker for a very long time, doing all those things we could before regulators messed around with things, such as speed limits, learners restrictions, safety helmets etc.
Done the tenting hols, fixes at roadsides, picked up helmetless hitch-hikers ( nice girls only of course ) and dodged the bill on runs down the lanes.
Now matured sufficiently to no longer put tent up, or ride in discomfort.
My Gold Wings have converted me to a more leisurely rider (but not slower) and the Rapido pulls a very nice Brian James "Bantam" trailer, where bike, clobber and accessories like gennie, water and gas extras can be safely carried away from sticky fingers.
Lovely old life now as a happy and rejuvenated pensioner.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I have had bikes for many years from GSXR to ZXr to CBR and Wings.

Now settled for Honda Transalp on trailer behind my Voyager, shortly off to France and cant wait to get the bike off the trailer and have a look around the Normandy beaches etc

Wishing all of you a good safe summer touring

John and Sue


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Wingpete/Sideays86,

I raced a Goldwing the other day, and after some really hard riding I finally managed to pass the guy. We were on one of those really, twisty and hilly sections of country road with no straight sections to speak of and where most of the bends have warning signs that advise "15 MPH". 
If I was going to pass one of those beasts, it would have to be a place like this where handling and rider skill are more important than horsepower alone. 

I saw the guy up ahead as I exited one of the tighter bends and knew I could catch him, but it wouldn't be easy. I concentrated on my braking and cornering. Three bends later, I was on his tail.... Catching him was one thing. 

Two bends later, I got alongside him as we speeded down a steep hill. I think he was shocked to see me next to him, and I nearly got past him before he could recover. Next bend, same thing. I'd manage to get alongside him in the bends, but when we came out he'd get on the throttle and outpower me. 

My only hope was to outbrake him. I held off braking until the last second. I kept my nerve while he lost his and at last I got past him. Corner after corner, I could hear the roar of his engine as he struggled to catch back up. 

But now I was in the lead, and he could no longer hold me back. I stretched out my lead and by the time we reached the end of the
country road, he was more than a full corner behind. I could no longer see him in my rear-view mirror....................... 




















I don't think I've ever pedalled so hard in my life :lol: 


Only joking fellas, Wings are awesome bits of kit and I love 'em.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Towing a bike*



Bessie560 said:


> Hi
> Buying a Honda VFR 800 tomorrow. Usually I tow a smart car and have a trailer built like a brick outhouse by Hedleys of Durham for the Smart.
> Wondered if the trailer would be suitable for the bike. Obviously big enough but wondered about loading a sports bike up ramps, not sure that i'll be able to manage and also securing it on a flat bed trailer. I read somewhere that you should get somebody to sit on it to compress the forks to stop it bouncing when attaching straps. Have the usual ratchets straps. Any tips about where on the bike to attach them and indeed if such a trailer is suitable.
> Thanks Barry


Hi Barry,

I have trailered bikes in the past, best way I have found was this.

First you will need to secure the front wheel using either a dedicated bike channel or maybe a chock such as these:

Click Here:

Next you will need to strap the bike down, I never put the bike on a stand, I let the straps pull the suspension down just a little enough to prevent the bike bouncing.

These are the best type I have found that cross over the bars, mine are heavy duty:

Click Here:

Finally I use adjustable straps that go over the seat (suitably protected though) then one each side attached to the rear wherever I can find attachment points, rear swing arm etc.

I did wonder when you asked the question whether a dedicated bike trailer would be better, I still do, there are many out there and some are reasonable, but as you already have a flat bed trailer it does seem a waste.

MHS...Rob


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Rob, chock and h/bar straps is exactly the method I employ in securing my sooter in the garage of my m/home.  

tony


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Personally I prefer not to use the handle bars as a tie down point. I was warned that it's not that difficult to bend the bars if you ratchet down too hard.

I like to use a more solid part of the frame and (within reason) you can ratchet down as hard as you like.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

philoaks said:


> Personally I prefer not to use the handle bars as a tie down point. I was warned that it's not that difficult to bend the bars if you ratchet down too hard.
> 
> I like to use a more solid part of the frame and (within reason) you can ratchet down as hard as you like.


Hi,

well you are correct to a certain degree about the straps could bend the bars, although on the VFR that OP has asked about that would not in my opinion be issue, I have moved one I owned without issue, you do not pull down hard, just enough to compress the suspension a little to stop the bike bouncing.

I said you were correct to a certain degree because if anyone has a bike with wide, long bars, I see you have a Varadero which has one bar straight across, I would not advise to use them on that bike, as I notice you haven't.

Goldwing, Pan European etc and of similar shape handlebar.

Any bike with clip on handlebars, I would not worry about personally using the straps.

If anyone is unsure, although these straps are used by many, including some recovery drivers, I would just make the bike strapped as close the front forks as possible to get the compression required to avoid the bike bouncing, same with rear get it compressed a little.

MHS...Rob


----------

